# Resetting Trip Odometer - Base Models



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You have to press and hold the button on the end of the stalk to clear the trip odometers. Mine takes about 5 seconds before it will clear them.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

^ What he said. It works that way on my LTZ as well.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Never got out my stop watch, just hold that button until it resets. Use odometer one for fuel mileage, two for oil changes. GPS takes care of the trip mileage.

Ha, when I get into my motorhome, need a pad,a pencil, and a brain to do the math. Just one fixed odometer, Cruze spoiled me. 

Would think if you hold that button for a day and doesn't reset, you have a problem. Normally just a few seconds. Now if they only made the remote this way, use to. One quick bump, pop, the doors lock or unlock.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Hold the button till it resets, worked that way on my 2011 LS and my 2012 Eco.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
*All of the above*
*+*


----------

